# Smelly Mud



## Mudshark

Sometimes when the mud is left too long with a bit of water in the pail, it can really stink. What do most of you do? Use it up on the first coat or throw it out?


----------



## Bazooka-Joe

Mudshark said:


> Sometimes when the mud is left too long with a bit of water in the pail, it can really stink. What do most of you do? Use it up on the first coat or throw it out?




Yeah I don't mix mud thin anymore and let stand to add I just put a tad of water on top, and tip water of when I need it use new water, now all you folks might think there is a method to it but I don't know I am just thinking it'll gimme a mile


----------



## Bazooka-Joe

Mudshark said:


> Sometimes when the mud is left too long with a bit of water in the pail, it can really stink. What do most of you do? Use it up on the first coat or throw it out?
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> Yeah I don't mix mud thin anymore and let stand to add I just put a tad of water on top, and tip water of when I need it use new water, now all you folks might think there is a method to it but I don't know I am just thinking it'll gimme a mile


----------



## 2buckcanuck

What do you do when milk goes bad, throw it out, or save it for your friends who come over for coffee:whistling2:


----------



## Mudshark

2buckcanuck said:


> What do you do when milk goes bad, throw it out, or save it for your friends who come over for coffee:whistling2:


Hmm.. well with milk I would throw it out, but then I am not drinking drywall, just putting it on the walls.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe

ya know I was thinking if you are letting those burritos turn into science projects left on the jobsite the air has Baud Burrito Bacteria in the air


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

All our smelly mud gets sold to Canadian drywall suppliers.


----------



## moore

Mudshark said:


> Sometimes when the mud is left too long with a bit of water in the pail, it can really stink. What do most of you do? Use it up on the first coat or throw it out?


USE IT! mud left over from the last job goes to taping angles on the next....don't let it get smelly!


----------



## Bazooka-Joe

P.A. ROCKER said:


> All our smelly mud gets sold to Canadian drywall suppliers.


oh you sell it to the glencoe taper?


----------



## 2buckcanuck

P.A. ROCKER said:


> All our smelly mud gets sold to Canadian drywall suppliers.


Hope your enjoying the snow and cold weather we send you every year


----------



## drywall guy158

P.A. ROCKER said:


> All our smelly mud gets sold to Canadian drywall suppliers.


:yes:


----------



## JustMe

Mudshark said:


> Sometimes when the mud is left too long with a bit of water in the pail, it can really stink. What do most of you do? Use it up on the first coat or throw it out?


I'll come on to some jobsites where every pail being used has gone bad, because the last work done there was some time before. Sometimes I use it, sometimes I throw it. If it really stinks, it gets thrown.


----------



## Mudshark

JustMe said:


> I'll come on to some jobsites where every pail being used has gone bad, because the last work done there was some time before. Sometimes I use it, sometimes I throw it. If it really stinks, it gets thrown.


Wondered if there was a way to "freshen it up". I dont know, adding something to take the smell away maybe? :blink:


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Mudshark said:


> Wondered if there was a way to "freshen it up". I dont know, adding something to take the smell away maybe? :blink:


Try dish soap, might cut down on the bacteria too:yes:

We will let you pick the scent, let us know how it goes:yes:


----------



## harvey randall

*my mud stank*

slow as i am- hate to throw mud away. if its a bucket full throw a cap of bleach in and mix it. ten bucks is ten 1.oo hamburgers at macdonalds. some of the stench is anaerobic, but not the mold, the mold eats the feces of the bacteria. so its a two fold problem. even when i was makeing big bucks, it bothered me to trash mud. after you mix the mud, typically its been aerated to supply oxygen to the substrate-(which is why we should follow the example from tile setters-never mix air into the mud, the least ammount the better) the old beadex yellow was real good at stench after 4 days at 100 degree. keep your mud cool out of sun,thats your best bet-good luck


----------



## Mudshark

harvey randall said:


> slow as i am- hate to throw mud away. if its a bucket full throw a cap of bleach in and mix it. ten bucks is ten 1.oo hamburgers at macdonalds. some of the stench is anaerobic, but not the mold, the mold eats the feces of the bacteria. so its a two fold problem. even when i was makeing big bucks, it bothered me to trash mud. after you mix the mud, typically its been aerated to supply oxygen to the substrate-(which is why we should follow the example from tile setters-never mix air into the mud, the least ammount the better) the old beadex yellow was real good at stench after 4 days at 100 degree. keep your mud cool out of sun,thats your best bet-good luck


Harve - like the bleach idea but hey you got to get out more often. The price at McDonalds has gone up. Haven't seen the $1 burger for a long time.


----------



## harvey randall

*no buck burger ?*

thats weird- when i was younger i'd get a carton of camel studs for 1.50 in 73. fact when i got the a-1 in 71- canada was looking appealing to me. fear ? yea confusion ? yea. but i mostly understood what ali said-yellow man, never did nothin to me.-i got no quarrell with them viet cong. why are we protecting poppy field in afganistan?:blink: sorry- mixeing my politics-ooops. my first mccdonalds hamburger-drink and fry- cost 27 cents.


----------



## JustMe

Mudshark said:


> Wondered if there was a way to "freshen it up". I dont know, adding something to take the smell away maybe? :blink:


One thing I was kicking around some thoughts about it awhile ago is the pH of mud - if just Maybe the added water might change that in ways that affect things, or affect things some.

I know that when it comes to things like certain pesticides, that if you put them in water that's acidic, or basic, their active life can be shortened - some by as much as 50% within one hour (which is possibly why some people find that what they mixed up and then put the extra on the shelf for later use, no longer works(?)). So the water needs to be taken to a neutral state to slow that down. I imagine farmers do that at times in their spray tanks(?)

If one did want to try it a bit, there's some pH levelers that you need a lot of to have an effect. Others, a few drops. Places like pet stores, for fish tanks, should have some that's pretty concentrated. pH test strips, till one gets to know how much to use, could be good to get as well.


----------



## fr8train

Mudshark said:


> Harve - like the bleach idea but hey you got to get out more often. The price at McDonalds has gone up. Haven't seen the $1 burger for a long time.


We still have the Dollar Menu here in the States:thumbup:


----------



## Mudshark

JustMe said:


> One thing I was kicking around some thoughts about it awhile ago is the pH of mud - if just Maybe the added water might change that in ways that affect things, or affect things some.
> 
> I know that when it comes to things like certain pesticides, that if you put them in water that's acidic, or basic, their active life can be shortened - some by as much as 50% within one hour (which is possibly why some people find that what they mixed up and then put the extra on the shelf for later use, no longer works(?)). So the water needs to be taken to a neutral state to slow that down. I imagine farmers do that at times in their spray tanks(?)
> 
> If one did want to try it a bit, there's some pH levelers that you need a lot of to have an effect. Others, a few drops. Places like pet stores, for fish tanks, should have some that's pretty concentrated. pH test strips, till one gets to know how much to use, could be good to get as well.


Neutralizing the mud - thats an idea. Baking Soda is cheap and effective . :yes:


----------



## DLSdrywall

One time i had this pail that reeked soo bad:blink: my buddies a taper so i went into his house traded him pails while he was at home:jester: Usually left over mud get transfered into taping mud or it's part of my 50/50 prefill mix.


----------



## br549

2buckcanuck said:


> Try dish soap, might cut down on the bacteria too:yes:
> 
> We will let you pick the scent, let us know how it goes:yes:


----------



## 2buckcanuck

br549 said:


>


New Zealand springs scent







, let me guess what that smells like


----------



## Mudstar

2buckcanuck said:


> Try dish soap, might cut down on the bacteria too:yes:
> 
> We will let you pick the scent, let us know how it goes:yes:


Not sure your going to like sanding out if your going to add dish soap like 2buck suggests.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Mudstar said:


> Not sure your going to like sanding out if your going to add dish soap like 2buck suggests.


I don't like using soap in the mud, But Mudshark wants to save some mud that is going bad:yes:

Might not be a bad idea to do what DLSdrywall says to do, half and half mix with hotmud to pre-fill, no sanding involved then:yes:


----------



## harvey randall

Mudshark said:


> Harve - like the bleach idea but hey you got to get out more often. The price at McDonalds has gone up. Haven't seen the $1 burger for a long time.


smelly pud-i knew this chick once, oh smelly mud. never mind.


----------



## harvey randall

2buckcanuck said:


> New Zealand springs scent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , let me guess what that smells like


 is that moores poop hound, this aint right.


----------



## Mudstar

2buckcanuck said:


> I don't like using soap in the mud, But Mudshark wants to save some mud that is going bad:yes:
> 
> Might not be a bad idea to do what DLSdrywall says to do, half and half mix with hotmud to pre-fill, no sanding involved then:yes:


I'd say toss it out. Why risk a job with bad mud. I had some mud last year I picked up from rona that smelt like bad fish it all most made me heave, something like what just happened today. 


HAPPY NEW YEAR!


----------



## carpentaper

i had a couple of bad boxes of proroc taping a couple months ago. there was almost to much water in it. i only used one box and put the other one in my storage for a month. when i used it on my next job i opened it and it was super rotten eggy farty and had liquified. had to pitch it. the half used bucket also went off. i've had mud stay good for months i'm sure it was a bad batch. i like to clean my buckets and refresh the water often so that my mud does not get contaminated. 
ever notice the smell of the first pull of the compound tube when its been sitting a while.


----------



## Mudstar

carpentaper said:


> i had a couple of bad boxes of proroc taping a couple months ago..............................
> ever notice the smell of the first pull of the compound tube when its been sitting a while.



Same mud that I had that smelt real bad. Rona had a whole skid of that bad mud, I found that out when I returned the rank mud I had. 

I never noticed that with my tube but I'm cleaning my tools well once a week, after each job completes.


----------



## carpentaper

if your taping full time i could see that the tube might not get smelly. sometimes i don't use the tube for a month or so.


----------

